# Tire tales



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

This rear Maxxis DHRII EXO+ 27.5x2.8 is about 50 miles old. I've been riding for over 35years and I feel equally strong on my left and right turns. But my tire tells a different tale and it looks like I'm stronger making right turns.

What do your tires tell you?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Wish the horse people would clean up! Jk. You might scrub on your right side more while maneuvering through tech or rocks. I often see that more on my right rear sips.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> This rear Maxxis DHRII EXO+ 27.5x2.8 is about 50 miles old. I've been riding for over 35years and I feel equally strong on my left and right turns. But my tire tells a different tale and it looks like I'm stronger making right turns.
> 
> What do your tires tell you?


I've noticed the same asymmetrical wear on my tires; I've always been more confident on left turns; possibly because I'm left-eye dominant and a natural left-hander; while learning to write it took me a long time to choose that 'correct' right hand.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I wonder if the pros tires shows a dominant side as well? I say yes.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking at a few of mine, the answer is no. They seem to be evenly worn on both sides.

IMO the weird thing here is that it's so worn in 50 miles. Maybe some rocky/paved right hander that you did several times? Even so that's a ton of wear.

-Walt


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Walt said:


> Looking at a few of mine, the answer is no. They seem to be evenly worn on both sides.
> 
> IMO the weird thing here is that it's so worn in 50 miles. Maybe some rocky/paved right hander that you did several times? Even so that's a ton of wear.
> 
> -Walt


I thought my tire looks good. My last exact same tire I replaced at 750 miles and that tire looked used and very abused. Getting ready to install Rimpact tire inserts. Can't wait to see how that affects the ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, compared to you I am getting huge wear from my Maxxis Minion DHF's on my Kenevo, but I was already thinking I might want to go with a slightly harder compound for my next set to get longer treadlife. Any recommendations from you guys? BTW, my side knobs are wearing evenly.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

str8line said:


> Wow, compared to you I am getting huge wear from my Maxxis Minion DHF's on my Kenevo, but I was already thinking I might want to go with a slightly harder compound for my next set to get longer treadlife. Any recommendations from you guys? BTW, my side knobs are wearing evenly.


I've been seeing incredible reviews on the Schwalbe Eddie Currents.
https://www.e-biketires.com/en/e-mtb-reader/eddy-current-front.html

I hear the only downside so far is weight, I think I saw 1400g or so, but not worrying about flat tires is priceless. I'm vain, I want to try these tires, but I like my tires to match. Next rear tire change, I'll probably try these out with a front and rear at the same time.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

looks like a lot of off camber braking...


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

mtbbiker said:


> I've been seeing incredible reviews on the Schwalbe Eddie Currents.
> https://www.e-biketires.com/en/e-mtb-reader/eddy-current-front.html
> 
> I hear the only downside so far is weight, I think I saw 1400g or so, but not worrying about flat tires is priceless. I'm vain, I want to try these tires, but I like my tires to match. Next rear tire change, I'll probably try these out with a front and rear at the same time.
> View attachment 1256891


Those look nice, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

They remind me of Dunlop’s or Metzlers. 6#’s of rubber. Too rugged for my terrain. I really don’t see many flaws with Maxxis WT.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Maxxis equals fast wearing tire. They have always been that way. Not worth the money IMHO. When you buy a sloped knob you just paid to have half the life cut off a brand new knob.


----------



## kevin_sbay (Sep 26, 2018)

str8line said:


> Wow, compared to you I am getting huge wear from my Maxxis Minion DHF's on my Kenevo, but I was already thinking I might want to go with a slightly harder compound for my next set to get longer treadlife. Any recommendations from you guys? BTW, my side knobs are wearing evenly.


Specialized Purgatory. Awesome traction, great tread life, nice price.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/purgatory-grid-2bliss-ready/p/156046?color=230948-156046


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Giant Warp said:


> Maxxis equals fast wearing tire. They have always been that way. Not worth the money IMHO. When you buy a sloped knob you just paid to have half the life cut off a brand new knob.


My last rear Maxxis tire lasted 750 miles, I was pretty happy with that, but obviously that's dependent on terrain and tire casing compound.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> My last rear Maxxis tire lasted 750 miles, I was pretty happy with that, but obviously that's dependent on terrain and tire casing compound.


I have no idea how long my favorite Butcher Grids lasted on the rear of my unassisted bike but I doubt it was more than a few hundred miles; I may try Maxxis after I use up a couple of Slaughters I bought on closeout. I'm not finding increased tire wear on my eBike other than from the increased mileage but after 2000 miles the side knobs on my Shwalbe Smart Sam are hollowed out so much that they look like chainsaw cutters.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I don’t buy rubber for longevity. Performance first, although they are getting damn expensive!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

hikerdave said:


> I have no idea how long my favorite Butcher Grids lasted on the rear of my unassisted bike but I doubt it was more than a few hundred miles; I may try Maxxis after I use up a couple of Slaughters I bought on closeout. I'm not finding increased tire wear on my eBike other than from the increased mileage but after 2000 miles the side knobs on my Shwalbe Smart Sam are hollowed out so much that they look like chainsaw cutters.


HD, where you live in AZ, the embedded, big rocks, have rocks on top of them. I bet tires don't last long in that environment. My front Maxxis tire is still going strong at just over 1100 miles.



Gutch said:


> I don't buy rubber for longevity. Performance first, although they are getting damn expensive!


Tell me about it, my rear Maxxis 27.5x2.8 plus tire with EXO+ came in at $92! That's way more than any dirt bike tire I ever bought.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> HD, where you live in AZ, the embedded, big rocks, have rocks on top of them. I bet tires don't last long in that environment. My front Maxxis tire is still going strong at just over 1100 miles.
> 
> Tell me about it, my rear Maxxis 27.5x2.8 plus tire with EXO+ came in at $92! That's way more than any dirt bike tire I ever bought.


I've killed tires on the very first ride even though I ride with higher pressure than most. Now that I'm sticking to easier trails my tires are lasting longer, though (knock on wood). At 196 lb, the lightest I've been for a while, parts don't always hold up the way I'd like.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

hikerdave said:


> I have no idea how long my favorite Butcher Grids lasted on the rear of my unassisted bike but I doubt it was more than a few hundred miles; I may try Maxxis after I use up a couple of Slaughters I bought on closeout. I'm not finding increased tire wear on my eBike other than from the increased mileage but after 2000 miles the side knobs on my Shwalbe Smart Sam are hollowed out so much that they look like chainsaw cutters.





Gutch said:


> I don't buy rubber for longevity. Performance first, although they are getting damn expensive!





hikerdave said:


> I've killed tires on the very first ride even though I ride with higher pressure than most. Now that I'm sticking to easier trails my tires are lasting longer, though (knock on wood). At 196 lb, the lightest I've been for a while, parts don't always hold up the way I'd like.


I'm about 205lbs and so far I've killed two rear rims, one tire and a cassette/chain on my Tazer. I use to ride South Mountain often about 10yrs ago, I loved that place!


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

The Specialized varieties last a long time and hold up well to asphalt. The only thing I don't like about them is the sidewalls bleed Stans when you run them tubeless. The WTB Bridger TCS Tough doesn't bleed out the sidewalls and has a better sealed casing. They can be hard to find though. I just got the TCS light version and I'll see how they hold up tubeless. 
Speaking of tubeless I had some carbon boost wheels made from EIE and had them made UST so no more rim tape to worry about. They were the only carbon wheels that I could find that were wide enough to run the 3.0, although it looks like the manufactures are abandoning the 3.0. Anyway, I had them made with 32 spokes and they are very ridged.

https://www.wtb.com/products/bridger?variant=34057669135


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Latest tires: Front ASSEGAI 29x2.5 WT EXO+ (1050g)
Rear tire 27.5x2.5 WT DD (1250g)

The Pros: 
No flats, great traction, didn't do anything unexpected, hooked up well in So Cal trails and Lake Tahoe. Never washed out on me, good confidence inspiring tire.

The cons: heavy, for the rear very fast wearing, for this alone I won't buy this as a rear tire ever again. 
Front tire 









Rear tire about 500 miles









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My tires, transmission, etc.. are yelling We Love You.
With my 130 pounds i am not stressing anything.


----------

